# AMS Car Coupler Conversion to Kadee



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm looking for advice on converting the couplers on an AMS boxcar, AM31-50, and tank car, AM200-02, to Kadees. None of the searches that I have performed have been successful in answering the question "authoritatively".

I have previously converted their caboose, AM33-12B, using the Kadee #1835 and it was just a screw-in replacement into its existing coupler box plus a shim. Their site also shows that the #1901 is appropriate for the " AMS Molded on Gear Box". 

Looking further at the Kadee site's conversion information chart they only mention AMS "Freight Cars (Coupler Only)" using the #1835. However the caboose's coupler box is decidedly different than the box and tank car's box.

I also found this discussion on the Bachmann forum but it only explained why there were height differences and not exactly which coupler to use and a conversion method.

I'm confused (as usual) and any guidance would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, but today I can not take a look at one, but I believe they are made to accept the 830 draft box.


----------

